# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  PPPoE

## Ապե Ջան

*PPPoE* - ն, դա ինտերնետին միանալու մեկ այլ ձև է:
Վերջերս սկսեցի օգտագործել PPPoE Connection - ը, քանի որ աշխատում է ավելի որակյալ է, ու պետք չի ինչոր բարդ կարգավորումներ…
Համակարգիչը ստանալում է *DHCP* տարբերակով IP հասցե ու PPPoE Connection - ում ընդամենը հարկավոր է լինում լրացնել միայն օգտագործողի անուն ու գաղտնաբառ (login և password):

----------


## Վահե-91

> *PPPoE* - ն, դա ինտերնետին միանալու մեկ այլ ձև է:
> Վերջերս սկսեցի օգտագործել PPPoE Connection - ը, քանի որ աշխատում է ավելի որակյալ է, ու պետք չի ինչոր բարդ կարգավորումներ…
> Համակարգիչը ստանալում է *DHCP* տարբերակով IP հասցե ու PPPoE Connection - ում ընդամենը հարկավոր է լինում լրացնել միայն օգտագործողի անուն ու գաղտնաբառ (login և password):


չգիտեմ դու ոնց ես արել, բայց ես մոդեմի մեջից էդ ամենինչ կարգավորել եմ ու եթե մոդեմը կոմպին միացածա, ուրեմն ինետ կա: Կոմպի մեջ ոչ մի անուն, գաղտնաբառ պետք չի մուտքագրել

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> չգիտեմ դու ոնց ես արել, բայց ես մոդեմի մեջից էդ ամենինչ կարգավորել եմ ու եթե մոդեմը կոմպին միացածա, ուրեմն ինետ կա: Կոմպի մեջ ոչ մի անուն, գաղտնաբառ պետք չի մուտքագրել


Հա…
Մոդեմի հետևից միայն դու էս միանում, բայց երբ պետք է լինում մեծ ցանցում այդպիսի բան անել, հարկ է լինում նշել ամեն համակարգչին, իսկ դրա համար պետք է լինում առանց Mac հասցե գրանցելու տալ DHCP տարբերակով IP - ներ, ու ամեն User - ին իր ծածկանունն և գաղտնաբառը:  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ, շատ հարմար ու լավ տարբերակ է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Windows Xp օպերացիոն համակարգում *PPPoE Connection* - ի ստեղծում: 

Նախ և առաջ բացում ենք *Start->Settings->Network Connections*: Բացված պատուհանի ձախ անկյունում սեղմում ենք՝ *New Connection Wizard:*



Սեղմենլով՝ *New Connection Wizard* - ի վրա բացված պատուհանում սեղմում ենք՝ *Next*:



Հետո նշում ենք՝ *Connect to the Internet և Next:* 



Այնուհետև ընտրում ենք՝ *Set up my connection manually և Next:*



Հետո նշում ենք՝ *Connect using a broadband connectionThat Requires a user name and passwords և Next:*



*ISP Name* - ը դա այն անունն է, որը որ կունենա ձեր Connection - ը: Դա արդեն էական չէ, թե ինչ կգրեք: Բայց հիմնականում այն ունենում է այս անունը՝ *Internet (PPPoE):* Սեղմում՝ *Next:*



Այնուհետև առաջին՝ *User name* տողում գրում եք ձեր պրովայդերի տրամադրած ծածկանունը, օրինակ` *user1:* Տակի, *Password* - ի տողում գրում եք այն գաղտնաբառը, որը ձեզ է տրամադրվել ձեր պրովայդերի կողմից՝ *user2:* *Confirm Password* - տողում կրկնում եք գաղտնաբառը: Այնուհետև սեղմում՝ *Next:*



Բացված պատուհանում դնում ենք *պտիչկան* ու սեղմում՝ *Next:* Այդ պտիչկան դնելով մենք մեր *աշխատանքային սեղանին* ավելացնում ենք այդ՝* Connection* - ը:

Այնուհետև սեղմում ենք՝ *Finish:*

Ահա պատրաստ է PPPoE Connection - ը: Էկրանի վրայից գտնեում ենք  այն անվանմամբ, որը որ մենք տվել՝ Internet (PPPoE):

----------

